# How to Enhance Sky Color



## CommMajor (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Photo Forum,
I'm new to the forum, new to photography and new the photo editing. I've been trying and trying to enhance the color of a blue sky in my photos but can't seem to get it like how they are in some of the pictures online. So what's the trick to enhancing a blue sky so that the color really pops? Here's an example from Google images (this image is just an example since what I'm trying to ask is difficult to describe). The color of the sky really stands out and it such a rich blue - how do I do that in my photos? Thanks!


----------



## Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

About the saturation of the sky? There are a few ways to do it. Probably the most obvious one is post processing in some kind of photo editing software - could be Phoroshop, Lightroom, the free Gimp, Picasa or any other application.You can also mess with the settings in your camera, crank up the saturation etc. but I wouldn't advise that. The last, probably best way is a polarizing filter. Used properly it will give you this dark, deep blue skies.


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2011)

The Google photo was made with a CPL (Circular Polarizing) filter on the lens, and then the color saturation was increased post process.

Notice how the sky is more saturated at the left of the photo.

Using image editing software one can do local edits, like to only the sky. In the case of a landscape image I use one of the gradient tools to simulate a graduated neutral density (GND) filter, which is what many pro landscape photographers put on their lens to make the photo in the first place. I should also mention pro landscape shooters typically use rectangular GND and ND filters rather than the round ones that screw onto the front of a lens.

Tiffen 77mm Color Graduated Neutral Density 0.6 Filter

Tiffen 58mm Color Graduated Neutral Density 0.6 Filter

Here is a guy using a rectangular GND filter:

YouTube - Photography: Graduated ND filter, landscape


----------



## ann (Mar 26, 2011)

You can also help the situtation with the light and the location. Good air quality helps, as does time of day, and if the sun is directly behind your back you will add to the saturation. However, the use of a polarizer is of no help then, but will be in other condtions.


----------



## nick_cool (Mar 28, 2011)

In my opinion, the problem arises when we shoot the sky and something else, then is difficult to exposure the sky to saturate it and still have the land well exposed.

So some ways to achieve the "blue heaven" are:

use a circular polarizer
use a graduated neutral density filter (I like the rectangular ones)
set the camera to "outdoor" to increase green and blue relevance
under expose 1/2 the scene

I got lots of good results using one or several of this tips.

Here it is an example:


----------



## photosoto (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm def. no professional but as nick cool mentioned underexposing is often enough if you don't have a filter.  For example meter on the blue sky, shoot, then take about two or three more taking down your camera 1/3 stop each time.  You will probably find the effect you are looking for with a combination of editing.


----------



## CommMajor (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone - very helpful! Another question, has another every used Pixlr? Its an online photo editing tool.


----------



## nick_cool (Apr 2, 2011)

I use no digital edition further than bright and contrast adjustment.

Maybe because I don't know how to do it


----------

